# 10 gal/5 hp?



## daivddd (May 7, 2012)

I'm building an air compressor and want to keep the size small while still having 15 - 17 CFM. I'll use a 5 hp motor, and I'd like to use a 40#, 10 gal gas cylinder. I realize the motor will run often, but it by itself should provide the CFM needed. However, I'm not sure this is practical.

Is a 10 gal tank big enough for a 5 hp motor with 15 - 17 CFM usage? Would I have problems (other than continuous motor running)?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i would think you would need a bigger one, but im no compressor expert


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Markaham don't post just to post. Post to say something. This is not like social forums where you are big deal because you have the most posts. Certainly post if you have something to add but don't post when you have nothing to add. Roger


----------

